

Heyzap Says Its Mobile Ad Network Has Grown To 800 Games  - judegomila
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/14/heyzap-ad-growth/

======
tedivm
I can't help but see a graph without a Y-Axis and think they're trying to hide
something. If you zoom in a bit on that second graph you can also see a bit of
a dip at the end (it's actually downward trending after the big spike), but
their drawn in trend line basically tries to overwrite that.

I guess what I'm saying here is that these graphs look pretty sketchy, and if
the news was really that good they'd probably have real data to show off.

------
dangero
I wonder if this incline coincides at all with the fact that one of the
largest(Mobclix) isn't paying people and hasn't been for most of this year.
Thread on Mobclix payment issues:

[http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-
store/10516...](http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-
store/105160-mobclix-payments-so-late-this-month-p39.html)

------
jasonwilk
Congrats Jude & Immad!

